# a tribute to the shepster



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

with his "dad" earlier today...



















saying good-bye to his girl jeni...











shep came from a kill shelter in bellefontaine, ohio. he was a shelter worker favorite and had been held long past his scheduled "time". they would take him out of his kennel and into the office on euth days, i can't remember how long this went on, but for quite a while. his story was that his owner had gotten a new boyfriend who didn't like him (in retrospect, shep probably didn't like the boyfriend either, he was a very good judge of character), and so she dropped him off at the shelter, turned her back and walked away. her loss, i can tell you that.

i had only been doing rescue here for a short time when i started working to find shep somewhere to go. first we were going to fly him out to a board member in california, but she was a single working woman who already had three dogs, and that turned out not to be a realistic plan. simultaneously i had been working with a woman who'd won millions of dollars in the new jersey power ball lottery, who opened a sanctuary in the white mountains of new hampshire...and i got a commitment from her just before thanksgiving weekend to take him. i was to provide the transport...shelter workers would bring him to toledo the monday after the holiday, we'd meet them and take him out east. sunday night when i called the sanctuary to confirm, i was told they'd had an emergency influx of dogs, and space for him had evaporated. monday morning when i called the shelter to tell them all this, they had something to tell me. if i could not meet them in toledo by 2pm that day, the shepster was out of time. period. i never thought twice about it. i went out, started the car, stopped and bought a crate, and drove to toledo in, as i recall, high winds and freezing rain. 

the dear boy i picked up that day was rail thin, his coat was brittle, his tail looked like a rat (but he had this endearing quality of wagging it so hard you thought he'd break it), he had lick granulomas on both front legs and several kinds of worms. my plan was to foster him. that was my plan all right.

after a stop at the vet's, he went to my dear friends pat and harold at hy hopes kennels to detox from shelter life, gain some weight, and get healthy enough for adoption. pat would say to me, "you know, this is a REALLY nice dog", and i'd say, "yes, won't he make SOMEONE a wonderful pet"?

on christmas day he came "home" and i became that "someone". he was a very dear and wise soul, who ask for nothing and gave his heart. with good nutrition he became a stunningly beautiful dog, his manners were impeccable, his temperment flawless. 

he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma just a few weeks ago, in retrospect i'de known for a while something was not quite right. we decided on hospice treatment only and had a wonderful last few weeks, filled with brushing, car rides, binzo bones (milkbones, oh did he love milkbones), and lots and lots of love.


i learned all i could about the progression of this dreadful disease, and was watching for the s


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

(continued due to editing time expiration)

signs that it was time. this morning i knew it was time, and made that phone call that none of us wants to make. it was a beautiful day here in michigan, and under the silver maple trees, with a beautiful breeze blowing and the birds singing, i held him and told him what a beautiful and good boy he was, and my grand old man's wise old soul slipped out of his tired body and left for the bridge.

his complete story in words and pictures is at:

shep goes home 

i was hoping we could find shep's original thread, which was really something to see...four thousand and some hits, if memory serves me correctly. we think it's been "pruned" tho, so i'd like to say, if the person who originally posted him to this board reads this, THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I loved Sheps blog. I really did. I was always waiting for new pics of him. He was a gorgeous dog and looked so powerful and wise the same time. 

I am so sorry that he is gone now. He must have been a wonderful companion and one can see the love in your words.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Words just seem so inadequate right now but I am so so very sorry that your dear boy has gone. My thoughts are with you and your family. Big hugs to you xx. Rest In Peace dear Shepster xx


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Your tribute to the shepster has brought me to tears and flooded me with memories. It is never an easy thing to say good bye to them. I think both you and shepster were so fortunate to have found each other.

I know I, for one, will miss hearing about him. May he rest in peace and may your memories of him bring you comfort.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog. 



> my grand old man's wise old soul


 Shep's pictures certainly show him as being such.

My condolences to you and your family, and thank you for giving Shep so much love and care.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, but it sounds like you enriched each others lives so much....you were both 'the lucky ones'

Rest in peace dear Shepster


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Katherine -

I know I've posted a link to this version of the Rainbow Bridge set to music many times before, but I think it's especially poignant for Shep's passing as he seemed to love being outside surrounded by nature and his family.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

Rest in peace Shep - your time with your forever family was much too short, but all dogs should be so loved. aw:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Katherine, my thoughts are with you. Shep was so very lucky to have found you, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I knew the time was drawing near, but it's still so hard when it comes. 
My heart is with you in your time of sorrow. Shepster sounded like a wonderful ole man. 
Rest in peace Shepster.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I always hoped for another good day for Shep. He's touched many of our hearts in the time we've gotten to know him. Hope he got to meet Poohbear at the bridge. 

My heart goes out to you at this time. It's clear that you had so much love for shep. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Shep.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I have no words for you, they just won't come... but the tears did. I'm sorry.

:rip: Shep


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Your "Shep in Pictures" blog is a beautiful story.
What a wonderful life he ended up with.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a wonderful tribute to a very special dog


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

tomorrow it will be four months. maybe because i saved him on his first "last day", the loss has been that much harder. i love this picture of him, i enlarged and framed it, sometimes it's hard to believe he's gone. he was so full of life and was so wise and so incredibly well behaved. even during that last week, when it was clear he was not himself, he loved going for rides and snoozing in his car-bed, and he loved his treats. 

rest in peace, my grand old man. you were somethin' bud.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Hard to believe it's been 4 months already. What a great pic of Mr. Shep just enjoying life! We all miss you, big guy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish it got easier-but time can be cruel. Then one day it heals


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It does get less painful. Eventually you can talk about those wonderful and fun memories without tears and the tightness in your chest. 
I think looking at the pictures of times past is harder, and for me, still brings tears 2.5 years after my Cobi Dog's death.

Shep was certainly a handsome and dignified looking man, and I think a very lucky and loved one as well.


----------

